# Mobberley Riding School is closing



## LHIS (24 March 2016)

As title suggests, Mobberley RS is closing in the middle of April due to the land being sold for redevelopment.  I got an email from them this afternoon giving the news. 
I rode at the school only last year, I did one of their 'take back the reins' courses to get my rusty riding up to scratch after a few years off.  They gave me the confidence to go out and take on a part loan, who I now own. 
I'll be sad to see them go, from what I can tell their horses are going to be sold and the RS will cease to exist (they are not relocating). 
I believe Mobberley RS has been around for a while, originally (or previously, not sure) owned by Pam Rigby now of New Barn RDA. 

Anyone else been to Mobberley?


----------



## MurphysMinder (27 March 2016)

I used to live in Mobberley nearly 40 years ago.  I remember Pam opening the Riding School, although never went there,  sad to hear it is going to be no more.   I think its done well to resist the developers this long the way they are building round there,  last time I went back I hardly recognised the village.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 March 2016)

A friend of mine rides there with the RDA. She will be very upset about this.  Another yard gone under housing then.  Mobberley seems to be expanding in all directions despite its proximity to runway 2 - I certainly wouldn't want to live there.  I wonder if the expansion has any connection to the new Airport City development?


----------



## LHIS (30 March 2016)

fatpiggy said:



			A friend of mine rides there with the RDA. She will be very upset about this.  Another yard gone under housing then.  Mobberley seems to be expanding in all directions despite its proximity to runway 2 - I certainly wouldn't want to live there.  I wonder if the expansion has any connection to the new Airport City development?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure Mobberley provides RDA - it is New Barn that is the local RDA centre (as far as I am aware). It closes in the middle of April, all their horses are being sold. 
As to what the land is being used for I'm not sure, but I will be flicking through the local paper when it arrives to see if it mentions it.  Given its proximity to the airport it's probably more housing.  The area in general is undergoing quite a lot of expansion, where I live in Wilmslow is spreading further and further, they're building on my favourite dog walking field at the moment, more houses.  There's signs that have cropped up over the weekend everywhere that state how much green belt land has been lost to developments in the past 5 years or so.  They're building more houses near Handforth Dean, because what that area needs is more houses and cars on an already congested A34. 
Currently trying to persuade my husband that we should be looking to move before our suburban home is a concrete paradise.


----------



## fatpiggy (30 March 2016)

LHIS said:



			I'm not sure Mobberley provides RDA - it is New Barn that is the local RDA centre (as far as I am aware). It closes in the middle of April, all their horses are being sold. 
As to what the land is being used for I'm not sure, but I will be flicking through the local paper when it arrives to see if it mentions it.  Given its proximity to the airport it's probably more housing.  The area in general is undergoing quite a lot of expansion, where I live in Wilmslow is spreading further and further, they're building on my favourite dog walking field at the moment, more houses.  There's signs that have cropped up over the weekend everywhere that state how much green belt land has been lost to developments in the past 5 years or so.  They're building more houses near Handforth Dean, because what that area needs is more houses and cars on an already congested A34. 
Currently trying to persuade my husband that we should be looking to move before our suburban home is a concrete paradise.
		
Click to expand...

The galling thing is, everyone says we need more affordable housing and properties for first time buyers/couple with a baby and what do the planners give permission for? 4 and 5 bedroomed detached with a garage (not big enough for most modern cars of course) and an excuse for a garden.  We need modern terraces with a decent stretch behind. If you choose to use it for parking that's up to you.  Most of these "detached" places are only separated from next door by 3 feet.


----------



## Ruftysdad (1 April 2016)

I believe that the land has been bought by a religious organisation for their own use. I could be wrong  as I have not heard officially. I remember the original riding school when the land was owned by an Albert Booth who started with a riding school in Timperley.


----------



## PickleVictorious (1 April 2016)

Such a shame! Both me and my sister learned to ride there while Pam was at the helm, and had a great time to boot. The closure is a real loss to the area. I hope all the horses and ponies find wonderful homes.


----------



## LHIS (1 April 2016)

Ruftysdad said:



			I believe that the land has been bought by a religious organisation for their own use. I could be wrong  as I have not heard officially. I remember the original riding school when the land was owned by an Albert Booth who started with a riding school in Timperley.
		
Click to expand...

Oh really? Without this meaning as its going to sound, it's realistically only going to be one of two things, a Mosque or a Kingdom Hall then.  The local paper arrived today I'll have a quick flick through and see if it's mentioned at all.

ETA - nothing in the paper.


----------



## PickleVictorious (1 April 2016)

On Facebook someone mentioned the plymouth brethren.


----------



## LHIS (1 April 2016)

PickleVictorious said:



			On Facebook someone mentioned the plymouth brethren.
		
Click to expand...

Haha hadn't considered that one! Time will tell.. I'm probably going to Pams to hire the school over the weekend so I'll ask and she if she knows anything.


----------



## Ruftysdad (1 April 2016)

Just read in the Knutsford Guardian that it has been sold to the Plymouth Bretheren for a religious centre


----------



## LHIS (1 April 2016)

Well mystery solved! I've never heard of this particular sect so I'm going to go and google them now.  I wonder why they chose Mobberley of all places.  At least it's not a housing development I suppose.


----------



## lewis2015 (7 April 2016)

Hi - does anyone know what's happening with the horses? I had a group chat message from a friend asking if anyone can rehome one as they are struggling to find homes. I wouldn't mind rehoming one but not sure who to contact?


----------



## LHIS (7 April 2016)

They're being rehomed, in exchange for money - aka they're being sold.  According to their FB page and emails they have been inundated with enquires to buy the various horses and ponies so I don't think they will struggle to sell.


----------



## lewis2015 (7 April 2016)

LHIS said:



			They're being rehomed, in exchange for money - aka they're being sold.  According to their FB page and emails they have been inundated with enquires to buy the various horses and ponies so I don't think they will struggle to sell.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I've just rung them and they said they are struggling to find homes for some of the older ones who they really only want to go as companions, so I'll go and see if any of these are suitable for me. I imagine ageing riding school ponies are not the easiest to sell. But am glad they have been inundated with homes for most of the horses


----------



## PickleVictorious (7 April 2016)

lewis2015 said:



			Thanks for your reply. I've just rung them and they said they are struggling to find homes for some of the older ones who they really only want to go as companions, so I'll go and see if any of these are suitable for me. I imagine ageing riding school ponies are not the easiest to sell. But am glad they have been inundated with homes for most of the horses 

Click to expand...

Wish I had the money and land to buy the oldies and let them live out their retirement together!


----------



## LHIS (15 April 2016)

http://m.knutsfordguardian.co.uk/ne..._up_to_make_way_for_Christian_meeting_centre/

Their last day is this Sunday.  I've not had any more emails from them, they've been quiet on FB too.  I wonder if they'll have a closing party or go away quietly?  
Did you get an answer about rehoming some of their horses Lewis?


----------

